# WHO can relate To This Underground Tool :)



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Here goes, 

*The Homemade Lead Underground Hammer*

Here in NY, we do a TON of service weight underground,

Back in 1993, I had this union guy work for our shop and he showed me this neat trick, 

Let's say your doing service weight underground in some really sandy areas and when you try to "push" the fittings into the seal-tights sometimes the bar just slips and slips.

Well check this out:

1)You take your smelting pot and melt a few bars of lead.

2) Next you get a piece of 1" black pipe around 48" long

3) You now get a 2lb coffee can and put the black pipe in the center of it and then while holding the pipe in the center and straight you pour the lead into the coffee can.

4) Once the coffee can cools you use your snips and cut the "outer shell" which is the coffee can off of the lead 

NOW: You have a lead hammer that you can swing and "pop" those t-y's that are a ***** in the sand.

I did this for years when I did underground work.

The best part is that the lead is softer and it won't damage the pipe or fittings.

Anyone else do this?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

There you go *******, under tools and equipment.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Perfect, you forgot to move the responses though 

and your sooo sweet to me >)


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

A chunk of two by six and a five pound sledge is cheaper.


----------

